# Remember Militaryphotos.net?



## rssmps (Jun 29, 2017)

hi


----------



## Razzle (Jun 29, 2017)

Hello

I remembet Mp.Net well
Mi. Net has all that and more just need more people on board


----------



## Conhoon (Jun 30, 2017)

Hello
I also remember MP.net so I'm helping to build this site by adding pictures and news from my country. May you join? Welcome on board!

(sorry for my English)


----------



## Razzle (Jun 30, 2017)

Your English is fine mate.

Imho it does not matter how much time, money & effort @Bombardier puts into this site if we do not get involved too. mp.net was good not because it was particularly well run but because it had many contributing members, Mi.Net can and will be as good when that time comes.

From my rxperiences here this site is much better run and has much more to offer than its historic counterpart.

The photos being posted by the likes of @BravoZulu @NebrHogger @Conhoon @Centauro @saiga @bdpopeye and many many others are  fantastic


----------



## Bombardier (Jun 30, 2017)

Great to hear you guys talking and comparing this site and Militaryphotos.net and nice to hear positive comments about the running of the site too.

Being a good host is all I can do to attract new members and photo posts but it really is all about the members,without them this place is just some expensive digital real estate with no purpose.

I cant comment on the running of MP.Net because I had little interaction with it or its admins but it was an excellent site, but again it was built by its members.

All I can do is keep working hard to improve and maintain MI.Net in the hope that we can make this place as good as Mp.Net once was or dare I say better?

Who knows what the future will bring for us all here, exciting times folks 

I will finish by saying thanks to all of you who support us and contribute information, I hope you get as much enjoyment out of this site as I do.

All the best


Edit
We shouldnt forget the contributions of @Talvisota & @Gordus too


----------



## Conhoon (Jul 1, 2017)

Razzle said:


> Your English is fine mate.
> 
> Imho it does not matter how much time, money & effort @Bombardier puts into this site if we do not get involved too. mp.net was good not because it was particularly well run but because it had many contributing members, Mi.Net can and will be as good when that time comes.
> 
> ...



Thank You! I'm just learning English.

As for what you write about MP.net and its members, I think you're right. @Bombardier's and others' involvement is great, but it is very important for the crew to be as numerous as possible. 
Regards!


----------

